
“A child born today will conservatively live 200 years” - doener
http://qz.com/609684/how-to-be-a-futurist/
======
coldtea
A child born today, unless they're upper class, would be lucky to have a job
in 2050.

------
m6w6
That's pretty scary (can't say why) when thinking of my kids (3/5 yo).

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Don't worry; the prediction is wrong.

Now: Do you find my comment _less_ scary? Or _more?_

